# New baby



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ok I'm looking into getting this baby her dad is simple pleasure kp cane and her mom is simple pleasures Elizabeth Taylor I believe or Liz Taylor any way her dad is a finished champ what do y'all think ?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

I think she's beautiful


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

awww super cutie!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Love her markings ! so adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys I am getting her and I am naming her Molly, mahogany Molly on the papers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What an adorable heart stopper!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

This is her and my niece they are both growing like weeds


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute good choice to get it!!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you! I thought so to I told my dad I just couldn't pass her up


----------

